# CLASSIFICAZIONE DEI SEDUTTORI SU FB



## omicron (1 Maggio 2022)

1) L'ANALFABETA:"o visto le tue foto se sarei lì e avrei la possibilità ti do un bacio.
2) IL BUZZURRO " incontriamoci e poi vedi che ti faccio".
3) LO SBRIGATIVO " dammi il tuo cell che ti chiamo".
4) LO PSICOLOGO " In questo tuo rifiuto di incontrarmi ,leggo una tua inibizione sessuale. Devi avere ricevuto una educazione molto rigida che ti condiziona ancora oggi".
5 ) IL FILOSOFO " La vita è breve. Godiamocela. Ricordi il carpe diem di Orazio? Viviamoci quest'attimo".
6) L'INTELLETTUALE :"Scrivi benissimo. Potrei farti scrivere su qualche giornale per cui scrivo io, ma prima sarebbe meglio incontrarci e parlarne a voce".
7) Il POLITICO " Le compagne come te mi eccitano ".
8 ) IL RINCOGLIONITO : " Sono vedovo da anni, ma sessualmente molto attivo. Ho 79 anni, ma a letto sono un vulcano. Se ci incontriamo te ne renderai conto".
9)LO SFIGATO :" ho 55 anni vivo con mia madre anziana ho bisogno di una donna vuoi venire a vivere con me? "
10) L' IRASCIBILE "Ma chi ti credi di essere per dire a me che non vuoi incontrarmi? E chi sei ? Lady Diana? ".
11) IL TECNOLOGICO :"ai WhatsApp ? ai Skype? ai la web cam? "
12 ) IL CRIPTICO "ke fai? cm va? tt bn? 6 bona".
13 ) LO SDOLCINATO " Tu sei la gomma , io la matita,non cancellarmi dalla tua vita "
14 ) IL BASTARDO BUGIARDO SPUDORATO " Sono sposato, ho due figli,ma sto separandomi.Ti seguo da sempre. Posso dirti, senza timore di essere frettoloso, che ti amo. Non voglio perderti.Dammi una chance".
15) IL MILITARE (statunitense o inglese) " Vista tua foto tu molto bella io vedovo figlia morta in incidente io solo, honey voglio una vita con voi con la benedizione di Dio "
16 ) IL MORTO DI FIGA " ti piace? " e allega la foto del suo (ammesso che sia suo  )


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Maggio 2022)

17) LO STILISTA "che intimo indossi in questo momento?"


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Maggio 2022)

18) lo Sportivo: ci prendiamo in tempi insieme?


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Maggio 2022)

19) IL VICINO DI CASA  ti rado l'aiuola?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> 19) IL VICINO DI CASA  ti rado l'aiuola?


ma non era Grignani ?


----------



## Tachipirina (2 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma non era Grignani ?


va beh sarà il vicino di casa di qualcuno anche Grignani....(non il mio)
se lo fosse e mi radesse l'aiuola a casa mia mi incazzerei.. ho già i fiorellini primaverili...


----------

